# found an awesome spot



## 76 Maverick (Jun 11, 2011)

found a little cove off the hooch about 10 minutes from my house. the carp are easily spooked but there were about 20 40 pounders when i got there and only 10 when i left


----------



## brandonsc (Jun 12, 2011)

got any pics?


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a stretch of water that doesn't have boat access for others and saw no fewer than 50 gar.  The biggest one was 4 ft.  I'm working on getting my boat in there and I could easily shoot it during the day.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 15, 2011)

76 Maverick said:


> found a little cove off the hooch about 10 minutes from my house. the carp are easily spooked but there were about 20 40 pounders when i got there and only 10 when i left




YA YA YA. Another fish story without pictures. 

gt40


----------



## tail_slider3d (Jul 18, 2011)

found a spot like that on my part of the hooch as well.  the water was too stained and I was on top of them before I could see them but it should produce good in clear water or night


----------

